# Elementary school for my Kid?



## honuleni (Jun 21, 2013)

looking for an elementary school for my son in Singapore...


----------



## jason.mantle1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello there..

Well the schools in Singapore are generally good, even the public school. In what area do you live and what's your criteria in finding school?

I've been in Singapore for 3 years, so feel free to message me if you need info about Singapore!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Singapore's public schools have a good reputation and are very cheap, but might be stressful to the child (lots of cramming classes needed). Places are distributed according to a priority system, with citizens coming first, then PRs and all others last. That means, if your kid isn't citizen or PR, you might only get a place in a less popular school far from your home, if at all.
Private schools range in quality from mediocre to excellent and cost S$1000-3000/month, plus various other expenses. The more poupular international schools maintain waiting lists for available places, which can sometimes be skipped by paying another (high) fee. Enquire at the schools you are interested in about procedures and costs.


----------



## alexleku (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey, my niece is studying in an elementary school in Singapore – Canadian International School. The school offers 'play and learn' activities that help create a strong foundation for students. You may contact them for further details.


----------

